# Phone tree!!!!



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I was thinking. We all watch the weather and ckeck on line but sometimes you get a surprize.  

We should find pepole in are area that we can notify in the event of a surprize storm. There are time's that no snow is in the forcast till they change it at 11:00 pm. Then their is snow on the ground by 3:00 am. Not very often but it happens. I would hate to see some one get in deep trouble or loose alot of money becouse of a mistake  . 

What I would like to do is get lists of pepole in diffrent areas that would want to do this. Then if a snow creeps up on us, We can make one phone call to one guy/girl, that will call some one ells, that will call some one ells, ect.

If you think this is a good idea, or have any suggestions, post back, and we will start a new form.


----------



## MSC (Oct 19, 2003)

Count me in :salute:


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Now if we could get a few more in, we would be in great shape  

Do what you can to spread the news.


----------

